# Red Jasper Tru-Stone



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is my first Tru-Stone pen. I would not have attempted to turn this material before I bought my Woodchuck. With the Woodchuck, it was a piece of cake. Good material to work with, but you have to guard against using too much polishing material.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good! 

What do you mean "you have to guard against using too much polishing material"?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 23, 2009)

That Trustone sure is sweet.  I'm with Zach, what do you mean?  The finish looks terrific.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

The surface is so smooth that the wax or polishing compound (or whatever you use) tends to clump up.  It just takes a very tiny amount, and a lower lathe speed, to get a really high shine.  If you use a lot of HUT, for example, at high speed, it grabs.  For the next one that I turn, I'm going to use MM, then just Ren Wax at about 1200rpm.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> That Trustone sure is sweet. I'm with Zach, what do you mean? The finish looks terrific.


 
Thanks.  It looks good now, but I had to start over on the finish a couple of times.  This is no knock on Tru-Stone, it's just a learning curve deal.  Tru-Stone is a great product.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 23, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> The surface is so smooth that the wax or polishing compound (or whatever you use) tends to clump up. It just takes a very tiny amount, and a lower lathe speed, to get a really high shine. If you use a lot of HUT, for example, at high speed, it grabs. For the next one that I turn, I'm going to use MM, then just Ren Wax at about 1200rpm.


 
Good to know. I have a few Tru-Stone blanks waiting to be turned. I might wait until my Woodchuck II arrives though after your comment. Should be in the mail today or tomorrow!!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Good to know. I have a few Tru-Stone blanks waiting to be turned. I might wait until my Woodchuck II arrives though after your comment. Should be in the mail today or tomorrow!!


 
Unless you have a good system for sharpening your tools, I recommend that you wait for the Woodchuck.  I have been sharpening my tools on an abrasive system (Work Sharp), and I can't get them sharp enough to handle the harder materials.  I haven't even looked at my roughing gouge since I got my Woodchuck.  It is a fantastic tool.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## savi2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  I love the color.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fine job, Sir! that makes a classy looking piece.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 23, 2009)

That looks like a great combination


----------



## mickr (Jul 23, 2009)

that blank is an eyecatcher..good finishing


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> Fine job, Sir! that makes a classy looking piece.


 
Fitting up with the components was a cinch with your great bushings!


----------



## savi2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Agreed, a very classy looking pen.   I like the looks of the red casper.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice fit and finish my friend!!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice finish and choice of materials.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 23, 2009)

Liking this Tru-Stone alot!! Very nice!!


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 23, 2009)

now that's a red pen... great job


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good from here Keith. Nice work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice Keith . Thanks for the tips .


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a real beauty of a pen!  Should be an easy sell.


----------

